# Megasquirt + coilpack + crank trigger setup help needed



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

Usin a MSII v3 ecu, ABA stock trigger, coilpack (from 034efi), and using the 1.8t setup for wiring. Engine was previously running, Timing was recornfirmed, Fuel pumps kick on, Relay functionality confirmed, connectivity to MS, runnin 029v. 
the block is a 2.0 ABA, head is a digifant, g60 intake, passat 16v auto tps
The only thing I am seeing on my setup is that I have a Brown wire alongside the VR trigger sensor (updated schematic from Patatron), otherwise this is accurate wiring schematic:








Gettin really flooded, and wont start. 
I have a couple questions, 
I am not 100% on whether the ABA trigger connections to MS are correct, bluewhite greenwhite, and brown wires go to which leads 1-2-3.. so far, blue is 1, brown is 2, green is 3. 
Also Need help with setup for a 8v 270 cam, 2.0 Non turbo VE tables that work Any config settings to get Trigger, and coil values set, Maps even would be helpful... perhaps where to set what values 
I also need warmup values for a stock digi ISV... 
If someone can offer help so i can get this thing driving, greatly appreciated! 
Thanks
Pic:












_Modified by DubPhreek at 2:35 AM 6-12-2007_


----------

